

Ask HN: What's your favorite pen/load/vulnerability testing service? - tomkin

I am looking for some reputable companies that can test load, penetration, etc. Are there any reputable services that the HN crowd could recommend?
======
runjake
@indie303 on Twitter. If he won't do it, he can point you to good outfits that
will.

"Reputable" is a loaded term in the infosec world. There are a lot of
"reputable" incompetents.

